# Who is bringing what to the monster auction?



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I thought people might like to know what will be available ahead of time, so if you know what you are bringing please post it here! 

Here is what I have read so far:

*Freshwater*
-Kribensis
-Apistogramma Barlowi (maybe)
-Golden Balloon Ram
-Siamese Algae Eater (large size)
-Corydoras (4)
-Otocinclus (maybe)
-Lots and lots of plants...

*Saltwater*
-Zoanthids (with polka dots)
-Pagoda Coral frags

*Equipment*
-50 gallon set-up (black w/98 watt coralife fixture)
-22 gallon long
-10 gallon set-up (w/canopy, light, river rocks gravel, and Aquaclear 20 filter)
-10 gallon setup
-36" Odessa light fixture, 3x39W T5HO with LED night light and built in timer
-Life Spectrum sinking pellets (99% full)
-Koralia powerheads
-Sumps
-Heaters (50 - 100W)
-HOT Magnum 250 (filter)
-Coralife 3X UV Sterilizer
-C02 supplies (T-connectors, needle valves, diffusers, reactor, Simgo regulator - no solenoid)
-Decorations (Petrified wood/slate/caves/ADA style resin rock/skull)
-Ferts
-Reef Calcium
-CaCL
-Pond Matrix
-Eheim Supplies
-Nets
-Algae scrapers
-Magnetic cleaners
-36" T5NO Coralife single tube fixture/bulb
-Internal filters
-BNIB powerheads


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a wish list! I hope you don't mind me listing it here.

Full cover angels as well as blue ones.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I have a wish list! I hope you don't mind me listing it here.
> 
> Full cover angels as well as blue ones.


Not at all 

I am hoping for some live food cultures (something easy and not too gross lol), some dwarf cichlids (any rams?), pencilfish, corycats.... It should be fun


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*50 gallon tank and stand*



Emily said:


> Not at all
> 
> I am hoping for some live food cultures (something easy and not too gross lol), some dwarf cichlids (any rams?), pencilfish, corycats.... It should be fun


I forgot to mention that I am bringing a 50 gallon tank set-up. Its black with a 98 watt coralife fixture.

AquaAddict


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

will there be lots of saltwater stuff i.e corals and fish?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Where and when?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

dino said:


> Where and when?


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/vanc...ual-2012-monster-auction-nov-17th-info-33554/


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ANNUAL 2012 MONSTER AUCTION

Proceeds to Project Piaba Check out project Piaba on our menu at Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby

Saturday, November 17, 2012 10am

Location at Saint Pius X church. 1150 Mount Seymour Road
North Vancouver BC V7G 1R6

2012 AUCTION downloads and Registration info:
To register as a seller please email [email protected]

You can download the sellers registration form and bring it with you or fill it out at the auction but please register with dave before the auction.

Click here to download the auction rules. http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/VAHS-auction-rules-20122.docx

Click here to download the sellers form. http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/vahs-sellers-doc-20121.docx

Click here to download the buyers form. http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/vahs-buyers-reg.-formdocx.docx

Click here to download the 2012 auction poster http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/2012-auction-poster1.doc


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Links don't work?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

2012 AUCTION downloads and Registration info. | Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society Heres the link for them all


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is fixed now


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am thinking of bringing some golden balloon ram, electric blue ram, wild caught German blue rams, a pretty big crosso (great black bread algae eater)and 4 cory doras (1 is a baby of the others, so they will breed as they have done before, I believe they are 2 males and 2 females).
I am also planning on bringing a bunch of plants, they are all grown submerged with Co2 in ADA with EI ferts.
There is also a Odessea light fixture, 36", 3x39W T5HO with LED night light (timer built in), 4 months old in perfect working condition.
And may be a 10 gallon tanks with canopy, light and natural river rock gravel with an Aqueaclear 20 filter.
Life spectrum sunking pellets (opened but 99% full).
That is all I can think of so far. LOL
Hope to see all of you there.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I am thinking of bringing some golden balloon ram, electric blue ram, wild caught German blue rams, a pretty big crosso (great black bread algae eater)and 4 cory doras (1 is a baby of the others, so they will breed as they have done before, I believe they are 2 males and 2 females).
> I am also planning on bringing a bunch of plants, they are all grown submerged with Co2 in ADA with EI ferts.
> There is also a Odessea light fixture, 36", 3x39W T5HO with LED night light (timer built in), 4 months old in perfect working condition.
> And may be a 10 gallon tanks with canopy, light and natural river rock gravel with an Aqueaclear 20 filter.
> ...


Please do bring the rams, I will absolutely be looking out for the wild caught and the electric blue... Are the wild caughts from Charles?

ETA: Do you know what type of cories they are?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Emily said:


> Please do bring the rams, I will absolutely be looking out for the wild caught and the electric blue... Are the wild caughts from Charles?
> 
> ETA: Do you know what type of cories they are?


Okay, thanks for your interest. 
Yes. The wild German blue rams are from Charles. I purchased them not too long ago when they were very tiny, they have since grown quite a bit. Feeding them Hikari bloodworm, Hikaris frozen and Omega one freeze dried brine shrimps and Life spectrum flakes.
The two balloon golden rams I was told are a male and female but they have not shown any sign of spawning yet although they are always swimming together.
Someone just asked to buy my electric blue ram and my light, but if they are still here by next week I will bring them for sure.
The cories I am sorry I forgot what they were. They have grown quite a bit since I got them and the baby is now almost as big as the parents. I need to look the name up.
I bought 5 wild caught oto from Charles not long ago and I now have about 15-20 or so--some big and some very small. If I can catch them may be I will bring some if there is interest.
This is the first time for me and my daughter to come to this event so I really dont know what to expect or what to bring to be honest. Hope to meet all you guys there


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Anyone bringing nice plants?!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope there are Uaru's!!
Please PM me if You are bringing any!!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

blurry said:


> Anyone bringing nice plants?!


From the sounds of it there will be lots of plants, though as far as I know nobody has specified what type exactly


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm bringing lots of good stuff! LOL


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I'm bringing lots of good stuff! LOL


Care to divulge what you may be bringing? :lol:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

some of this & that but mostly otherstuff


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm bringing a few sumps , koralia power heads a couple of tanks and a few more items.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am bringing myself and my baby...sorry we r not for sale


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I am bringing myself and my baby...sorry we r not for sale


i will trade your family 3goats, 2goji trees,2cats and a 180 g playpen for u and the boychild. i hear u r good with tools and such...........


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i will trade your family 3goats, 2goji trees,2cats and a 180 g playpen for u and the boychild. i hear u r good with tools and such...........


I will think about it, i had better offers


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I like to know what's available prior to shopping. The auction is like shopping. All the auctions that I've ever read about have a list of goods. 

It seems the sellers would make more BUCKS if the potential buyers knew what was available. Perhaps I'm the only one that feels that way!

It's darn frustrating to see fish online that you want but they aren't available. 

So I'll say it again!! I'd like some full cover and blue angels fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can go couple of minutes before 10am and walk around the tables. Everything is numbered so u can just write down what ever is that u r interested, also there are breaks and u can go check around again. 
It would b nice to know what will b there but is also nice to get there and get the surprise of what is there. U might end up getting other things that u didnt have in your list


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Walking into a room where you're met by a bunch of people that yell "SURPRISE" is a nice surprise. But I hear you I guess some of us like to get surprises when we attend events like the coming auction.

I'm all for the auction and it's nice to read about the different individuals that are excited about selling and buying there. Good for you all!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is always fun for me, i love going, i meet new people and we get the chance to talk about fish and other stuff. Is a nice enviroment, lots of crazy fish people together in a big room is just awesome


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Walking into a room where you're met by a bunch of people that yell "SURPRISE" is a nice surprise. But I hear you I guess some of us like to get surprises when we attend events like the coming auction.
> 
> I'm all for the auction and it's nice to read about the different individuals that are excited about selling and buying there. Good for you all!


Personally I am a bit like you in that I would prefer to know the majority of what is being sold. I like to really thoughtfully plan out what I put into my tank because I think I am a control freak of sorts, so the idea of getting there and scrambling to google fish on my phone to find out about them makes me anxious  On the other hand though, it definitely is nice to find something awesome you didn't expect.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Emily said:


> Personally I am a bit like you in that I would prefer to know the majority of what is being sold. I like to really thoughtfully plan out what I put into my tank because I think I am a control freak of sorts, so the idea of getting there and scrambling to google fish on my phone to find out about them makes me anxious  On the other hand though, it definitely is nice to find something awesome you didn't expect.


OMG Am I a control freak??? LOL

I can do many things on the auction day. I understand that sellers have to go there presumably to have a good time and perhaps turn a few bucks. I would be a buyer so that makes a difference.

I can go into a store like Walmart, Zellers or Superstore as a matter of fact make it any store. I can spend a couple of hundred in 15 min and I'm on my way home or to the next stop. I know what I want when I enter the store and I make up my mind instantly.

Individuals can take what path they want and it doesn't bother me. I just think that more buyers would show up if the items were listed. Some items were listed here on the thread that you started.

I've been stuck in North Van on two occasions. It took me 4 hours the last time. Some guy wanted to jump off the Iron Workers Memorial Bridge and Lions Gate had an accident. Talk about traffic. It was also a jumper the first time. At that time I had a passenger that was returning to Australia. She had to go to Seattle to catch her flight I got her to the Amtrak station with 15 minutes to spare.

I could handle being stuck in NV if it meant getting my full cover and/or blue angels. LOL


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I Agree with the LampLighter.

I'm coming from almost Cloverdale, so a big trip. I would really like to see a nice big list. Too much ask? maybe. 

Of course it's always a blast to show up and just enjoy the show, meet the people, and have a good time socializing and learning!! = I'm not trying to take anything away from that in the least. 

That being said... I would like to set some goals to my destination as well. This is because if I don't, I run a good risk of coming home with a U-Haul full of stuff and living on Kraft Dinner for the next three months with no way to ask for help because I'm broke and can't pay my phone bill... 

Just sayinn


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Some heaters and small stuff, probably a 10g setup, maybe some kribs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 22g long Im bringing


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Dibs!

I was actually going to ask if you needed a ride to the auction, since I'd be coming out to pick that up from you anyway.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I am bringing a bunch of assorted equipment (all in good working order) including:

1 Hot Magnum 250
1 Coralife 3X UV Sterilizer
A bucket containing an assortment of CO2 supplies (diffusers/reactor/Simgo regulator - no solenoid)
A bucket of decorations - Petrified wood/slate/caves/ADA style resin rock/skull
A bucket of fertilizers/CaCl/Reef Calcium/Pond Matrix.....
A giant assortment of Eheim 12/16 and 16/22 intakes/outputs/new suction cups/holders in one lot
A lot of nets/Algae scraper/Magnetic Cleaners
A 3' T5NO Coralife single tube fixture/bulb
An assortment of plants
......to name a few (I got to make room for baby) 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

A heap of plants ... about 15 or so species by the looks of the tanks this week. 
a few BNIB powerheads
a few mag floats
some internal filters
some heaters 50 -100 watt
co2 supplies (T connectors, needle valves ... etc)


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I just updated the top post, if people want to add anymore please feel free to keep posting..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

List is sure growing


----------

